# Pick up Poppy at the weekend!!!



## Poppycock (Feb 18, 2014)

We can wait to pick up our 8 week old chocolate brown Cockapoo called Poppy.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is lovely. Love the pink nose!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What a beautiful girl. How exciting. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What a cutie love her little chocolate face


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good name! And what a choccie cutie


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet chunky choccy puppy - looking forwards to seeing lots more pics of Poppy Puppy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very pretty - loving those little kitten whiskers :love-eyes:
Are you ready??? Stocked up on good kitchen roll?


----------



## Poppycock (Feb 18, 2014)

Never thought about kitchen roll, seem to have bought everything in pets at home though. Just puppy proofing the house and reading my cesar millan books. 

Can't wait to pick her up, getting her Saturday morning to give her all day to settle in.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It's so exciting, watching them have a sniff around their new home, exploring all the new smells and things x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Look at that wee pet.. She is adorable 

Enjoy, you lucky thing!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Happy Poppy Day xx


----------



## Poppycock (Feb 18, 2014)

She's here!!! And she's amazing


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely!
Enjoy your day.


----------



## MissesT (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratulations! She looks lovely. Cant wait to hear all your stories and how she settles in. Have fun - we are a few months behind you so will be watching closely.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Too cute for words!! Have a great time with her settling her in this weekend - plenty of oics please x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What an absolute doll. Lucky you! Keep us posted as to how she is settling in please.


----------



## Poppycock (Feb 18, 2014)

Everything going really well, only 3 accidents managed to do everything in the garden. Crate training going really well. She's a very clever little pup, settled in so quickly like she's always been here.


----------



## Poppycock (Feb 18, 2014)

Crate training.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh she is just gorgeous, you are going to have such a lovely time with her in your life.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I adore your carpet and wallpaper (and pup)! Lovely and fitting. Did you get it especially for her or vice versa?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I adore your carpet and wallpaper (and pup)! Lovely and fitting. Did you get it especially for her or vice versa?


Definitely a poppy thing going on


----------

